# Grade QH!



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not seeing any photos. I would drop the sweet feed - it has no nutritional benefit. You would be better off with a ration balancer.

Edit - now the pics are loading so disregard about that part!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I tried the ration balancer but he's an air fern and started gaining way to much wait! I'm on my phone with slow Internet so that's why they are slow in loading and one photo posted at a time!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I think he's cute, and just fine for what you want. One cup is essentially a handful, I can't see that doing a whole lot of damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

He looks nice for a 1 year old. The best horse I ever had was a grade qtr/morgan. I didn't feed alfalfa, because he got too "hot", didn't give him any grain, just bermuda hay. The only time he got alfalfa was when we were training for a cross country ride and riding about 8 hours a day and that was when he was 18 years old and amazing! Today he's 32 and still with me. I haven't ridden him since he turned 30 because of arthritis in his knees. 

In my opinion, grade is some of the better horses. Enjoy!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. I do not really see anything that screams halter horse. If he as Impressive lineage then you wont want to give him any sweet feed he could be pssm, hyyp .


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't mind him being grade at all. Papers have never mattered to me all my pets are mutts and I love them all!! I'm glad no one else sees halter in him! Should I test for the hypp just to be safe since I have no idea what his breeding is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Other than being back at the knee and tied at the knee he looks fine. Adequate bone and good angles to the hind leg. Nice horse. Downhill build but a nice horse.

He is a bit fat.. probably from the grass. A cup of Sweet Feed will do no harm but he is fat enough and probably does not need it (at least while on grass). I agree that this is a small amount of sweet feed and no horror of health will come from feeding that little amount.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ya I know he's fat even before the sweet feed he was fat he has pretty much stayed at this weight until he puts on a growth spurt then he goes back to being skinny!! 😄I only give the sweet feed to give him the supplement that's why it's such a small amount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I missed the small amount of it being fed, so yes, disregard my comment before. Sorry for not reading more carefully.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

has he shown any tendency for tying up ? staggering , one little test that may show a problem, is back him for a distance, more than a few steps, and does he look off balance ? wobbly?
I have always had grade 1/4 horses and have never had a problem (knock on wood)
At this point I would just watch him.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

stevenson said:


> has he shown any tendency for tying up ? staggering , one little test that may show a problem, is back him for a distance, more than a few steps, and does he look off balance ? wobbly?
> I have always had grade 1/4 horses and have never had a problem (knock on wood)
> At this point I would just watch him.


I don't think he has a tendency for tying up but I'm not really sure? We are still working on the backing he doesn't like to go straight back but turn to try to get out of having to back so we are working on they! The biggest issue I have had with him is he has had tender feet on the dirt/gravel road I walk him on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

